# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Enea dhe origjina e tij

## dias10

Siç e dinë shume prej nesh, Enea, nje nga protagonistet kryesore ne luften e Trojes, nuk i perkiste races trojane, por ishte prej trungut te mirefillte dardan, prej nga ku dolen dhe trojanet. Origjina e tij, ka qene subjekt debati, mes studjuesve te historise pastrojane. Burimi kryesor dhe i vetem i odisese se Eneas, ngelet Eneida e Virgjilit. Ne lidhje me atdheun e Eneas, ne librin IV kur vete Enea i drejtohet Didos mbretit fenikas te Kartagjenes, ai thote:




> "In Italy lies my heart, my homeland. You, a Phoenician, are held by these Carthaginian towers, by the charm of your Libyan city." (Aeneas to Dido. Aeneid 4.345).


perkthimi




> Në Itali pushon zemra ime, *atdheu im*. Ti fenikas, po mbahesh etj etj


Kurse kjo eshte nje harte qe tregon rrugetimin e Eneas(sipas studjuesve).


Ne e dime shume mire qe fiset dardane te Dardanise ballkanike emigruan dhe sunduan ne Itali, dhe ndoshta ketyre fiseve ju perkiste ky dardanas me nam.

----------


## Kreksi

Dias, nuk pajtohem me kete ku thua se Enea; "Siç e dinë shume prej nesh, Enea, nje nga protagonistet kryesore ne luften e Trojes, nuk i perkiste races trojane, por ishte prej trungut te mirefillte dardan, prej nga ku dolen dhe trojanet..."
ka diçka qe nuk perputhet ose ke bere gabim ne te shkruar ?
Iliusi dhe Azarakusi ishin vllezer, bijet e Trosit e qe ky Trosi ishte nipi i dardanit te madh nga Dardania...
Per Priamin Ilus ishte gjyshi i tij, kurse per Ankizen, babain e Eneut qe gjysh kishte Azarakusin dhe se Hektori e eneu ishin kusherire te afert e jo si e thua ti "nuk ishte me rac keshtu por me trung" qe po e bene lemsh kete nisje te temes me plote kontradita...
Asgje as me shume e as me pake familja e Eneut nuke ka patur dallim as perparesi trashegimi trojane me shume as me pake se sa Hektori.
Tjeter gje eshte pse Augusti kishte intervenuar tek poeti Virgjili qe te beje kete ndarje per shkaqe politike, gjoja se priamidet ishin tjere dhe se dega e Eneut ishte me e paster se e atyre te priamideve qe kishin Tiran ne farefis, Laomedonin, babain e Priamit i cili nuk kishte fare simpati tek bota e atehershme greke dhe duhej patjeter per interesin e romakve qe keta te kene nje origjine trojane po, por me nje dege tjeter fisnore gjoja me bujare se ajo dega e priamideve, te urte dhe jo agresive, keta qe nuk kishin bere asgje te keqe as qe kishin marrur gra te huaja as qe kishin tradhtuar heroin grekë herakleun, siç e mashtron Laomedoni heroin dhe mu per kete tradhti vritet nga Herakleu...
Tere "eneida" eshte nje poem e shkruar e perzgjedhur vetem se t'iu pelqeje gjithe botes origjina romake me periardhje trojane por te nje farefisi gjoja me te paster, me te ndershem se sa priamidet, kjo eshte e tera nje trillim fantastike i Virgjilit i cili kishte vizituar edhe Bitrintin ne ate kohe vetem se te jete me i saket rrethe kesaj vepre imagjinare !
Mirepo duke u kthyer nga porti i Durresit, anija ku ishte Virgjili merr zjarrë dhe mezi shpeton jeten poeti...
Ai shkon aqe large sa qe edhe e mallkon kete veper se gjoja i sillte kudo vetem aksidente, mendonte  se eshte nje liber i mallkuar prandaj edhe e lene dorshkrimin ne anije; "lere te digjet" kishte pas thene, mirepo ushtaret qe i vijne ne ndihme futen ne flake dhe mezi e shpetojne "eneiden"...

----------


## ZANOR

> Siç e dinë shume prej nesh,* Enea, nje nga protagonistet kryesore ne luften e Trojes, nuk i perkiste races trojane, por ishte prej trungut te mirefillte dardan, prej nga ku dolen dhe trojanet.* Origjina e tij, ka qene subjekt debati, mes studjuesve te historise pastrojane. Burimi kryesor dhe i vetem i odisese se Eneas, ngelet Eneida e Virgjilit. Ne lidhje me atdheun e Eneas, ne librin IV kur vete *Enea i drejtohet Didos mbretit fenikas te Kartagjenes, ai thote:
> *
> 
> 
> perkthimi
> 
> 
> 
> Kurse kjo eshte nje harte qe tregon rrugetimin e Eneas(sipas studjuesve).
> ...



Çka thot ore ky dias10? EneA nuk i përkiste races trojane, kur vet Troja ishte Hillioni hillirian, dardhan, e sot Hisari, qyteti turk, HILLION=HISAR, i njejti qytet dardhan,  Heneu (Eneu) ishte vet dardhan trojan racë trojane dhe emri i tij ishte Heneu, nga besimi në hënë, ku u formua fisi i HENEJVE, e pastaj fisi i hellejve edhe kur u bashkuan u quajten Henëhellej, që iu thonë mbrapsht në histori me emrin ENKELLEJ, KUR ATA ISHIN hENËHELEJT DHE VONË MORI TRASHIGIM TURQIA BESIMIN NË hËNË MU NGA ATY NGA BESIMI TROJAN NË hËNË!

Në histori thohet mbrapsht:: Enkellejt e Taulantët, fise të hershme ilire.... kur ata ishin Henëhellejt e Thaulandët, emërtime shqipe. Si mund ta gjejsh prejardhjen ethymologjike të emrave: enkellej e taulant? Assesi, se janë shkruar e njohur mbrapsht.


Pastaj: ku kishte emër ITALI në kohën e Heneut (Eneut), aty është trazim historik, që dikush ia ka futë emrin (Italy) aty.

Unë kam spjeguar tek ETRURIA në forum këtu te Gjuha Shqipe është, merr e lexoni.

Kurse për Heneun (që i thua mbrapsht ENEA) e për vepren e parë latine, ENEIDA
se nuk kishte emer Itali, po Eneida njihet vepra e parë e letërsisë latine - shtegëtimi i Heneut pas kalljes së Trojes dhe arritjes së tij në Sicili, sëpari e pastaj rrotull dyndjet tronaje kah perëndimi Apenin, deri te vendi i Romës, ku themeluan Romen dhe krahinen ETRURIA, nga njerëzit ardhës nga Troja, të trojes, E TROJES = ETROJE=ETRURE=ETRURIA, KU VONË I THIRREN ETRUSK, NGA FJALA - ETROSK=TROSK=TOSK=TOSKË=TOSKANA!

TOSKANËT JANË GJUHA E GJAKU DARDHAN TROJAN!


***

----------


## ZANOR

Nezir Myrta / ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT - ETRURIA


Fjala – etrusk përbëhet nga pjesët e saja fono-morfologjike në zbërthim linguistik kështu: e + tru + s + k e që përbëhet nga një nyje e parme e – një emri, apo më mirë të themi nga një rrënje fjale të lashtë tru –si rrënje fjale me kuptimin truall troje, e trallit të Trojës duke formuar Gjindoren (Genetivin) përmes tingullit s – dhe përcaktimit të emrit si etnonom, përmes tingullit k – në trajtën e pashquar të emrit – etrusk, në të cilin fshehet shprehja shqipe-illire e Trojës – Etruskët e ardhur prej Trojës illire - Hillionit.





ETNONOMI - ETRUSK





Emri - etrusk në përbërjen e tij fono-morfologjike pasqyron disa rrënje të fjalëve, të cilat fshehen në vet emërtimin në fjalë - sipas origjinës së tingujve të fjalës, e cila përbëhet nga pjesët e saj gjatë zbërthimit të tyre, duke fshehur në vetvete vet kuptimin e emrit, me disa ndryshime fonetike të tingujve, që në dukje të parë, na largon nga origjina linguistike si fjalë, në mënyrë që ta shohim ethymologjinë e vërtetë.



Fjala – etrusk përbëhet nga pjesët e saja fono-morfologjike në zbërthim kështu: e + tru + s + k e që përbëhet nga një nyje e parme e, një emri apo më mirë të themi nga një rrënjë emri të lashtë tru, duke formar gjindoren (Genetivin) përmes tingullit s dhe përcaktimit të emrit si etnonom, përmes tingullit k në trajtën e pashquar të emrit etrusk.



E - nyje e parme e emrit duke formuar Gjindoren (Genetivin) me kuptimin e truallit, nga trualli



TRU – është emri prej nga erdhën nga trualli I Trojës illire – truall Troje – e truallit të Trojës



S - sufiks që përcakton Gjindoren (Genetivin) origjinën e popullates së ikur - e truallit të Trojë (s)



K – sufiksi në trajtën e pashquar të emrit, që përcakton etnonomin – etrusk - si trojan illiran


Emri – etrusk është emërtimi i popullatës trojane illire të zhvëndosur nga trojet e tyre nga trualli i Trojës – që historikisht njihen si dyndje egjeane dhe dyndje adriatike – pas luftërave të njëpasnjëshme deri tek Kallja e Trojës – që u detyruan ta lëshojnë vendin pjesërisht e masovikisht dhe të gjejnë shpëtim andej detit Adriatik, në botën e lirë të atëhershme – Sicilia ku sicili (secili) kishte të drejtë të gjallonte gjellën e lirë, të jetojë i lirë, (si toponom me spjegim shqip me përemrin e pakufishëm të shqipes së vjetër – sicili - secili, secila, secilët) me kuptimin tokë e premtuar nga secili, nga të gjithë ardhësit në Apenine.

Trojanët illirian pas kalljes së Trojës, tok me mbretin e tyre Heneun (Eneun) shkuan masovikisht në Apenine, në fillim në Jugun e Italisë, në ujdhesën Sicilia, për tu përhapur në gjithë Apeninet, duke popullëzuar me farën illire atëbotën e re të atëhershme – njëkohësisht edhe duke kultivuar gjuhën dhe kulturën illire si vazhdimësi e kulturizimit apenin dhe europian – respektivisht duke pasqyruar një formë të re kulture të kohës, me një njohje të re gjuha e kultura etruske – gjuha e kultura e truallit trojan.



Dyndjet egjeane edhe të Trojanëve dardhan, illirëve dhe paraardhësve të tyre pellgazëve mediterran sikurse të popujve tjerë të lashtësisë, si dyndje trekontinentale: Afrikë – Azi – Europë, duke mbetur themelues të civilizimeve të antikuitetit - sëpari filluan me përhapje në hapësirën ballkanike, duke kultivuar kultet e kulturës mediterrane illire pellgazgjike – pas luftërave të përgjakshme, përmbytjeve natyrore, sëmundjeve masive shfarosëse – duke kërkuar gjithnjë një tokë e botë të re dhe të lirë. Përveç, Ballkanit si botë e lirë e kohës, i cili njihet si Ballkani illirik – nga brigjet egjeane e deri tek Histria (Istra e sotme), duke krijuar një nga perandoritë më të mëdha të Botës Antike – Illiria – dardhanët, nga të dy drejtimet e lashta: nga Troja e nga Ballkani, përsëri përjetuan edhe dyndjet adriatike – duke kërkuar gjithnjë një tokë të re, për tu vendosur në Apenine, tëvona deri tek brigjet allantike të Pirinejeve perëdimore. Ato dyndje vazhduan gjithmonë kah Perëndimi, nga presionet vrullshme të popujve të mëdhenj aziatik në përmasa botërore, që një kohë u përjetuan edhe si dyndje atllantike drejt anës tjetër të botës deri në kohën tonë të shek.XXI – në Tokën e Re amerikane. Pra, këtu mund t’i përkufizoja katër dyndje illiro-pellgazgjike në përmasa botërore: mediterrane, egjeane, adriatike dhe atllantike. Këto dyndje u bënë në kohezione historike të vazhdueshme, pothuaj nga të gjitha drejtimet edhe nga ato tirreno-pellgazgjike, Ionike, përmes ujërave dhe tokës, deri tek vendosjet e fiseve theutone, gale, anglo-saksone, balltike e skandinave.

Arsyeja e këtyre dyndjeve të mëdha gjithnjë kah Perëndimi, ishte bymimi i madh demografik i popuve më të mëdhenj aziatik: kinezve dhe indianëve, persëve e afganëve, atakeve turke dhe atyre mongole, kur hunët aziatik arrijtën deri në zemër europiane, e europianët dhe një pjesë afrikane, arrijtën deri në zemrën amerikane, si dyndje inter-kontinentale oqeanike deri në Australinë dhe Alaskën e largët. Për, spjegimin e këtyre dyndjeve inter-oqeanike vet flet sot bota moderne!



- Po kush ishin ata Trojanët dardhan të Trojës antike nga Frigia, që dyndjet e tyre ishin edhe më të largëta mediterrane, që u thirrën – etrusk në Apenine dhe atje formuan konfiguracionin historiko-kulturor – Etruria?

Eneu tok me enejtë trojan krijuan fillin e hershëm të lashtësisë në Apenine duke vuar themelet e një kulture të ardhshme latine, për tu bërë tëvona një nga kulturat e njohura antike romake – e cila gjuhë e kulturë ishte me rrjedhë illire fillimisht, krijoi vet themelin e historiografisë së re, fillin e kulturës së re – si kulturë e re e bartur e truallit të Trojës. Dhe pikërisht Eneu trojan mbeti Eneida e Virgjillit – Illi i Virgjër (sipas spjegimit shqip, emrit të tij) si vepra e parë e gjuhës e kulturës latine, me veprat e bardit poetik apenin Bukoliket, Gjeorgjiket dhe Eneida.



Bukoliket me kuptimin kënga e bukës arbëreshe, atyre që bënë arëne bukës dikur, / Gjeorgjiket me kuptimin kënga e tokës, dheut, kënga e truallit të ri etrusk, / Eneida – me kuptimin kënga e Eneut dhe shtegëtimet e tij deri në truallin e ri etrusk – si këngë e truallit trojan në Apenine – kryeveprat e Virgjillit janë fillet e kultivimit të kulturës antike latine.



Vet vepra e parë latine e cila njihet si gurthemel i letërsisë së kohës Eneida e Virgjillit – spjegon ngjarjet rrënqethëse të bredhjeve të Eneut, në Apenine.



Illiada, Odhisea dhe Eneida përbëjnë tre atllasët e kulturës illire dhe vet Eneida është një odhiseadë trojane illire. Illiadha – Adha e Illit, udha e Illit illirian poetika epike e Homerit hillir – si vepra e parë europiane me veprën tjetër, Odhisea – udhëtari i detit, i paraprijnë krijimit të veprës së tretë, si vepra trashiguese illiro-pellgase Eneida më e njohura në antikën latine.



Eneida e Virgjillit është Eneiada – Hëneiadha – Eneiadha – udha e Eneut, ashtu sikurse ishte Iliada – illiadha (Hilliadha homerike) udha e Hillit të Hillionit, por që Virgjilli na jep një përsosje të përfshirjes së personazheve – nga Eneu në një vend tjetër, me një subjekt koherent tipik trashigues, me parafytyrimin e perëndive të lashtësisë së njejtë, duke u lidhur në të gjitha këngët me emrin – trojan, dardhan, Troja e Hillionit.



Virgjilli në veprën Eneida si vepra e parë e kulturës e letërsisë antike latine, qe nga kënga e parë, paraqet një ardhje të popullit me prejardhje trojane:



“From ancient Troy, by force expell’d we came,

If you by chance have heard the Trojan name!”



(Kënga e Parë – Eneida)



“Nga Troja e lashtë, na erdhëm me forcë të dëbuar,

Nëse ju emrin Troja, keni pasë rast për ta ndigjuar!”



(Përkthimi në shqip – N.M.)



Kjo tregon më së miri, prejardhjen etruske trojane, nga ethymologjia e fjalës ku fshehet kuptimi i shprehjes shqipe e trojës – etruske – e trojës illire – si popull që i përket dyndjeve egjeane dhe dyndjeve adriatike, duke na lidhur me origjinën illiro-pellgase të etruskëve në Apenine!



Virgjilli vazhdon në këngën e parë – Eneida:



“Thus spoke Illioneus: The Trojan crew,

With cries and clamors his request renew.

.................................................. ........

Trojans, dismiss your fears, my cruel fate,

And doubts attending an unsettled state,

Force me guard my coast from foreign foes:

Who has not heard the story of your woes,

The name an fortune of your native place,

The fame and valor of the Phrygian race?

We Tyrians are not so devoid of sense –

Nor so remote from Phoebus’ influence.

.................................................. ..... 

And Illian tow’rs and Priam’s empire stood -

Meantime, with shouts; The Trojan shepherds bring,

.................................................. .....................

“O light of Trojans, and support of Troy –

Thy fathers champion, and my country’s joy!”

.................................................. .....................

Troy is no more, and Illion was a town!”



Aeneid – Vergil, Transl.- eng. by John Dryden

Etruskët janë popullata e Trojës – etrusk si pjesëtarë të popullit të fisit illirian Frigët nga Frigia në Azi të Vogël – ku ndodhej Hillioni hillirian të cilin e ndërtoi Hilli dhe prej tij rrodhen dardhanët, si mbretëri – që besonin në Yllin e Dritës – Diellin dhe në bazë të tij si emër tragjigues, nga illirët mediterran u zgjëruan deri në rrafshin trekontinental: Aleksandri – Hind – Hiller, gjatë përhapjeve historike, respektivisht duke kultivuar kulturën e antikuitetit në përmasa botërore të kohës.

Troja illire. – Etnonomi - trojan



Edhe veprat antike nuk mbeten të paprekura, me intervenime të pusheteve të kohës, që ia imponoi devijimin kronologjik të antroponomisë dhe toponomastikës së tyre. Shih, edhe në veprën Eneida në vend të emrit Sparta e ndeshim emrin – grekët – Greacia, për të iu larguar argumenteve reale historike, kur dihet, se spartianët e trojanët ishin dy fise illire-pellgase. Kur dihet se ethymologjia e këtyre dy emrave – Sparta e Troja qëndron në spjegimin shqip, për të dy fjalët si toponome, ashtu sikur edhe për antroponomet dhe etnonomet – spartian e trojan.



Emri Troja është thjeshtë një emërtim, si toponom me ethymologji fuqimisht shqipe të pakontestueshme, duke u nisur qe nga origjina e tingujve të fjalës, nga rrënja e fjalës dhe nga tërësia fonomorfologjike e saj. Fjala shqipe – troll, trolli – truall, trualli – në shumës të emrit është Troje, trojet, vendbanimet e njerëzve, që i përket origjinës shqipe, ku e kemi edhe në shqipen e sotme. Fjala – Trojë – Troja është përkufizimi i disa trojeve, si vendbanime njerëzish, në një truall të përbashkët, ashtu sikur ishte vet, Troja një shtetqytet – me troje të rrethuara me mure të larta, të gjitha trojet në një Trojë, që edhe quhet si toponom – Troja.



Fjala shqipe – troje, trolli, trualli – trojet nuk ka se si të jetë e ndonjë gjuhe tjetër i.e. e cila përcaktoi etnonomin – trojan si etnonom illiro-pellgazgjik dhe toponomin Troja si toponom illirian i lashtësisë. Janë disa shprehje shqipe të sotme lidhur me fjalën – troll – trolli të cilat dhe janë të karaktereve të njerëzve, ku lidhen me gjëndjen shpirtërore të njeriut, në përmasa të thella emocionale, që kemi mjaftë shembuj: ai/ajo ka ra në punë të trollit / e ka qitë në pikë të trollit (me kuptimin e ka tranua, e ka çmendë fare) / rashë në punë të trollit / ta luaj trollin / ia luan trollin / ia ka luajt trollin / ajo punë ta luan trollin / luaja trollin / me kuptimin shqip / rashë në punë të trollit – rashë në gjëndje të vështirë alarmuese, rashë tragjedi ekonomike, shpirtërore, finansiare, apo rashë në një gjëndje aqë të vështirë, sa nuk dij se kah ia mbajë, për të gjetë shtegdalje, shpëtim për diçka, që më rëndon tepër. Poashtu, shprehja – ai ia ka luajt trollin filanit...kur i foli aqë me argumente të forta, e qiti në tjetër hesap, ia hudhi poshtë krejt fjalët me argumente, e diskualifikoi tërësisht...

Dhëmbja e dhëmbit ta luan trollin e kemi shprehjen tjetër shqipe, për dhëmbjen e dhëmbit, si dhëmbje tronditëse, ku vet nga fjala – dhëmb, dhëmbi, dhëmbët u formua në shqipe edhe fjala – dhëmbje, dhëmbja, dhëmbjet nga sëmundjet e ndryshme.

Janë mjaftë karakteristike disa shprehje shqipe lidhur me fjalën troll-i, troje, truall – trualli që thohet në dy rastë te fjalëve në analizë ethymologjike edhe vet shqipe, sikurse, edhe vet nga fjala truall, rrodhi fjala shqipe - truaj, (truemja, i/e trueme, të truem, i/e trum-i-ja – gege-shqipe), që kanë kuptimin i/e/të mallkuar, e truan – e mallkon, e namë, i truemi-i mallkuemi- i namuni. Shprehjet shqipe: e trou buka / e mallkoi buka / i ka tru trolli dhe e lëshuan vendin / troje të truara / trualli i truar / ai gjith ditën e lume veç truan e rredhon (namë) / ai/ajo është trup i truar / mos e truaj sofrën e bukës / mos e truaj djalin ashtu bre? / ai/ajo është njeri i truar / vet e trove dhe tash rri / ai/ajo/ata/ato janë të truar për s’gjalli e për s’dekni / droj se vet e troi dhe ashtu i erdhi puna / Trumja – Truemja – Truamja si emër, etj.



Fjala shqipe troll, trolli, është poaqë e lashtë, si toponom i rrethimit të banësës, shtëpisë, toka rreth shtëpisë së banimit të njeriut – sa që vet rrënja e kësaj fjale – tro (apo tru, sikur e kemi në rastin e prejardhjes së fjalës – etrusk, nga truall troje, nga trolli i Trojës illire) – kjo rrënje – tro është fjalëformuese e shumë emërtimeve i.e. edhe PIE dhe në përmasa të përgjithshme të Linguistikës Gjenerale, ku e hasim në leksikun e përgjithshëm botëror: trop, tropik, tropikal-e, an-trop=njeriu, metropol-i-e-et, metropolitan, antrope, antropolog-u-e-et-ët, Antropologjia, antropologjetik, antropomorf, Tropoja toponom shqiptar, tropojan, tropojas, tropojanët etj., ku vetëm shqipja ka mundësi spjegimi ethymologjik për të gjitha këto fjalë gjenerale, të shkencës dhe linguistikes botërore. Deshtëm e s’deshtëm udha është e hapur për të gjitha gjuhët.



Sparta illire. – Etnonomi - spartian

Askund derisot në leksikun e gjuhëve i.e. si në atë shkencor e historik dhe hstoriografik, nuk përmenden toponomet – Troja e Sparta dhe etnonomet – trojan e spartian - si fise illire, kur ato ishin etnogjenetikisht, dy fise illire, me të cilën gjuhë të lashtë skipe-illire, vërtetohen përmes ethymologjisë së vet etnonomeve dhe toponomeve në fjalë.

Emri – Spartë – Sparta që njihet kryesisht në Luftën e Trojës, të cilën e përshkruan Homeri në veprat Illiada e Odhisea, poashtu edhe vet Virgjilli në Eneida – poashtu edhe në histori si shkencë shoqërore – ky emër është me ethymologji shqipe të pakontestueshme.

Fjala – spartë – sparta është një fjalë shqipe, e cila edhe sotekësaj dite flitet në shqipen e vjetër, si fjalë me kuptim të pastrimit, spastrimit – shpartimit herrjes së bimëve në kopsht, herrja apo spartimi i lehës së qepve, spartimi i bimëve në arë gjatë prashitjes, që sot ka mbetur në përdorim vetëm për botën bimore, ku kuptohet rrallimi i bimëve në kopsht, spartimi i bimëve për të dhënë fryte sa më të mira – kur kjo fjalë ishte dikur në Spartë si spastrim i rodit të njeriut. Spartianët spartonin fëmijët e tyre, duke i mbytur ata fëmijë mënjëherë pas lindjes, me të meta psiko-fizike, me qëllim që mos ta humbin rodin, sojin e tyre – por t’i lënë të jetojnë vetëm të zgjedhurit, të spartuarit ata fëmij të shëndoshë të porsalindur, që të bëheshin djem, burra e gra luftëtare, sa më komplete si personalitete, të shkathët për punë e për luftë në mbrojtjen e atdheut. Ky ishte principi spartian i kohës, për atë edhe vet emri, si etnonom – spartian, si dhe toponomi Sparta u formuan fono-morfologikisht në bazë të veprimit të tyre konkret në spartimin e popullit, veçanërisht në spartimin e fëmijve të tyre. Ashtuqë, fëmia spartian, posa mbushte 7 vjet shalonte kalin, hudhte shigjetën, stërvitej ushtarakisht dhe në moshën 12 vjeçare, ai ishte ushtar spartian.



Spartim domethënë rrallim – spartim – rrallim, herrje – sparton – rrallon, spartoj - rralloj ku kemi disa shprehje shqipe: i kam spartue qepët, lehen e qepve / e kam spartu arën me kuptimin e rrallimit të bimëve me qëllim që ato të japin sa më shumë fryte, si të lira, të rralla në mes tyre në kopshte, ara etj. spartoe arën nëse don me të dhanë bukë / ara e spartume jep bukë / ara e paspartume nuk jep mjaft bukë / spartoe atë kopsht, se tu ka ba therra / në arë shtine anmikun me prashitë – se e sparton arën dhe ara jep bukë / shpartoe kopshtin / shpartimi i bimëve jep fryt etj.

Poashtu e kemi edhe fjalën tjetër shqipe, në kuptimin e spartimit, shpartimit – shpartallim-i-e-et, shpartalloj, shpartallues, shpartallon, shpartallojmë / shpartallimi i rrethimit – çarja e rrethimit / po ç’e ka shpartallue / e ka shpartalluar / të shpartallon do të thotë të shkatërron, të çanë, të shkyen etj. që sot është në dy rastet e shqiptimit qoftë me fillesën, apo tingullin s – apo me dytingullorin sh por, që ka kuptimin e njejtë për fjalën – spartë, sparta, spartimi, spartohet.



Njohje paraetruske. –



Eneu trojan, ishte mbreti i Trojës (Troada) që në bazë të këtij emri me ethymologji shqipe-illire - ishte fisi illir që besonte në Hënë, për atë edhe e kishte emrin Hënee - Enee, Eneu (me shëmangien e nistores H i.e.), ku prej tij rrodhën enejtë, pra fisi trojan illirian hënejtë – enejtë, që tëvona pas kalljes së Trojës, në mungesë të tyre, si popull i pakësuar, formuan lidhjen e përbashkët hënhelleje, si fisi i bashkuar illirian – Hënhellejtë, tok me Thaullantët, që njihen sot si fise (para)historike illire (Enhellejtë-Enkelejtë e Taulantët) deri në vendosjen e tyre në brigjet adriatike.


Etnonomi - akej



Me shkrirjen e hënejve (enejve) në një bashkësi fisnore illire me hellejtë, si fis trojan në Trojë me emrin hënhellej - formuan një nga kulmet e kultit të kulturës, shkencës dhe artit illir të kohës, kështuqë, tash kemi ardhjen e grekëve, në Trojë (gjysma e parë e mijvjeçarit të dytë p.e.r.), të cilët morën kryekëput emrin e mëvonshëm – hellej – hellen duke përvehtësuar gjuhën e kulturën dhe historiografinë hellene-hillire, (si dy fjalë të së njejtës gjuhe ku tregon ana fonomorfologjike e tyre) as pa ditur për ta spjeguar në atë kohë, as vet kuptimin e artit e të kultit të kulturës illire. - Por që me një emër karakteristik, emri i grekëve të parë, ardhës në brigjet egjeane ishte i marrur më vonë në bazë ethymologjike me kuptimin e guximit të njeriut – si guxim – na del për grekët emri i tyre si etnonomi i parë, emri akej, akejët. Ku vet kuptimi i këtij emri akej lidhet tëvona me emrin akil, me impresion nga emri i heroit të Illiadhës homerike Akili – si akil- (akej, akejtë, është shumësi i emrit nga emri – akil- aquilla – shqipja). Pra, që ky emër ethymologjikisht lidhet me emrin aquilla, si emërtim me kuptimin e skipes, e shqipes, të shqipes, bij të shqipes, ku vet emri Aquilla, është emërtimi i hershëm me kuptimin Shqipja – si etnonom në rastin në fjalë, me prejardhje ethymologjike të lashtë skipe thotishte.



Semantika etruske. -



Gjuha e kultura e truallit të Trojës – në kuptimin më të ri të kohës si gjuha e kultura etruske ku vet shprehja e fjalëve të tilla e truallit të Trojës kjo shprehje fshehet në fjalën etrusk – si gjuhë e kulturë pellgazgjike, vërshoi si tallaz deti Apeninet, duke formuar një etnitet të ri të kohës – që tëvona të vijë e të zgjërohet deri në rrjedha antroponomesh, toponomesh, patronomesh, hidronomesh dhe bionomesh në përgjithësi – duke vëndosur një themel për kulturën dhe historiografinë romake.



Fjalët etrusk – etrosk – etrur – etrurët si kuptim për etnonomin në fjalë janë me përbërje antroponomike ardhëse, deri tek toponomi i njohur Etruria. Vet ethymologjia e emrit si toponom – Etruria është emri toponomastik i etnonomit – etrusk – Etruria – toka etruske, etruskane, ku vet edhe kjo fjalë etruskane na vie ne deminutiv të shprehjes logjike etruskan në kalimin alternomik në etroskan – ku me shëmangien e tingullit r dhe të fillesës – tingullit e – na rrjedhë fjala toskan, nga alternomi i tingullit u në tingullin o – respektivisht, sikurse që e kemi këtë ndryshim tingullor tek emrat me kuptim të njejtë shqip – truall – troll – trualli – trolli – trualli – troje në shumësin e emrit, pra na rrjedhë toponomi tjetër – nga etruskan – etroskan – toskan – Toskana, që është vet emërtim i rrjedhur nga vet emri i ardhur nga etnonomi – tosk – toskë – Toska, Toskët, nga vendi amë Toska – Toskëria, si toponom për vendin e toskëve arbërorë dhe dialekti i shqipes Toskërishtja.



Poashtu, nga vet ky emërtim etrusk në kuptimin etrosk na rrjedhë emërtimi trosk - troskë, troskët me një largim etnogjenetik duke formuar e riformuar fise tjera.



Nuk mendoj se disa përkufizime ethymologjike të derisotme për prejardhjen e emrit etrusk kur thonë disa se ky emër vie nga shprehja e truska – me kuptimin e shtypka – si formë linguistike e dalur nga pesha e hidhur e robërisë, e truska – e shtypka robëria - nuk besoj që kjo theori, të jetë frytdhënëse për një ethymologji të saktë, reale, të prejardhjes së vet emrit – etrusk. Ky mendim ethymologjik si theori, ndoshta ka mbretëruar tek disa ndikime tjera multietnike, në Itali, duke menduar se edhe vet trevat arbëreshe, janë si pjesë e vuajtjeve ekzistenciale dhe është fjala për mospërkrahjen ndaj arbëreshëve, në një shoqëri të tillë, për të mbetur Jugu i Apenineve, si edhe vet Italia Jugore, si pjesë më e pazhvilluar ekonomikisht dhe industrialisht. Dihet se, kjo situatë ekzistenciale, rrodhi nga ndikimet e popujve veriorë gjermanik, duke industrializuar me shumë pjesën veriore, që Veriu italian të jetë më i zhvilluar.



Përkundër, ballafaqimeve etruske me popuj e kultura tjera, në shumë shkrime linguistike, filologjike, thuhet se disa dyshojnë në prejardhjen etnogjenetike etruske, nga illirët, edhepse, dihet se: etruskët, paunët, mesapët, venetët, etj., qe nga fiset e hershme dardhane – galabrët e paunët, si fise ardhëse në Apenine, gjatë dyndjeve dardhane illire, nga veriu ballkanik, kah jugu, për në Apenine, tej Adriatikut, si dyndje adriatike dardhane – këto dyndje e tregojnë si dëshmi historike prejardhjen illire të etruskëve – si dhe gjuha etruske ishte gjuha illire, si gjuhë e kulturë dhe etnologji illire – ajo ishte vet – gjuha e kultura illiro-pelgazgjike.



Spjegimi i mbishkrimeve etruske – mesape, paune, venete etj. në gjurmimet ethymologjike, gjatë ekspeditave arkeologjike, të linguistëve europian, në gjetjen e atyre epitafeve, epigrameve, mbishkrimeve të varrezave, shkrimeve në stoli ari e në monedha të gjetura në varreza – të gjithë erdhën në përfundim, se vetëm përmes rrënjeve të shqipes së vjetër, mund të dëshifrohen e të zbërthehen ato mbishkrime të lashta dhe të spjegohen ekzakt – sepse asnjë gjuhë tjetër nuk ka mundësi spjegimi të tillë.

Shih: ekspeditat - Theodor Mommseni (1850) duke studjuar mbishkrimet mesape, ai arrijti në përfundimin mbi lidhjet e mesapishtes me illirishten dhe me shqipen “Dialektet e Italisë së Jugut”, sikurse edhe në veprën “Historia e Romës”. Poashtu, linguisti gjerman S. Buge, duke argumentuar për zbërthimin e mbishkrimeve mesape, “duhet të shfrytëzohet Shqipja për të kuptuar ato mbishkrime” dhe duke ardhur në përfundim në studimin “Mesapishtja dhe Shqipja” ai zbulon se ekzistojnë një seri përputhjesh midis gjuhës së mesapëve të lashtë dhe të Shqipes së sotme, si në aspektin evolutiv fonetik poashtu edhe në leksik. Paul Kretchmer-i një nja linguistët më të mëdhënj dhe hellenistët më të spikatur “Hyrje në historinë e gjuhës greke” (1896) ku trajton problemet e illirishtes dhe ngjashmërinë unikate me Shqipen e Mesapishten, por si lidhje të veçanta i argumenton ato lidhje me Venetishten – duke argumentuar përhapjen e illirishtes së lashtë në dy anët adriatike, na jep një konkludim të qartë për një lidhje etnogjenetike: etruske, etrure, mesape, paune, galabre, kalabreze, venete, dardhane, trojane – illire! 



Është interesante një legjendë nga vet Virgjilli, ku na përshkruan një lidhje gjenetike, në mes të etruskëve, dardhanëve dhe trojanëve, në të cilën thohet se: gjurmët e dardhanëve janë tek paraardhësit e tyre, me Dardhanusin dhe Trojanët. Sipas vlerësimit të traditës romane, Dardhanusi ishte i Biri i Zeusit dhe Trojanës – i cili u martua me bijën e mbretit të Frigisë – me princeshën Bateia. Dardanusi e themeloi qytetin e lashtë Dardhania, në zemër të fisit frigian illir me një dekret për atë tokë, krahinë, që ia dhuroi i ati i shoqes së tij.

Eneu trojan ishte pasardhësi i Dardhanusit, ku pas kalljes së Trojës, mori një pjesë të popullit me vete, të cilët shtegëtuan në Apenine.



Legjenda e lashtë për Trojën.-



Legjenda për Trojën iu ka interesuar shumë dietarëve e studjuesve botërorë, të cilën e vuan në shqyrtim analitik, hellenistët dhe linguistët e historianët i.e. Ajo që zgjon më tepër interesim dhe që i përket më shumë realitetit historik është subjekti etnografik, se emri Troja lidhet me dardhanët e Dardhaninë:



Dardhanusi i Biri i Zeusit dhe i nymfes Elektra, erdhi nga Samothrraku dhe qëndroi një kohë tek mbreti i Frigisë illire. Dardhanusi me aftësitë e tij, me shkathtësinë, bukurinë, maturinë e tij si bir Zeusi, fitoi admirimin e frigëve e sidomos në veçanëti fitoi adhurimin e princeshës së bukur Batea e cila ishte e bija e Teucerit – birit të Skamandrit nga Kreta dhe i nymfes Idaea. Teuceri që e adhuroi aqë shumë Dardhanusin, si bir zoti, si njeri dhe si dhëndërr, ia dhuroi me një dekret ligjor të kohës disa troje për ta themeluar tëvona qytetin Troja, tok me një krahinë përrreth saj, të cilën pas vdekjes së Teucerit, Dardhanusi e quajti krahina Dardhania.

Dardhanusi e Batea vuan themlet e gurit të trojeve të shtetqytetit Troja, vuan vulën e themelimit të saj – ndërsa, Hellena e Agamemnoni vuan vulën e shkatërrimit, në kohën e mbretit Eneu ku ndodhi Kallja e Trojës – si ngjarje historike, tëvona me ikjën e Eneut tok me një pjesë të popullit trojan për në Apenine – vie filli i një historie të re, me formimin e emrit të ri, etnonomit - etrusk dhe të qytetit dhe krahinës Etruria.



Etrurët lidhen etnogjenetikisht me Trojën dhe vet emri – etrur, lidhet me emrin Troja.



Në fillim të shek.XX-të të erës sonë, studjuesi i njohur – Karl Georg Brandisi – shkroi në veprën “Historia e Botës”, Londër, 1902, fq.48,- “Trojanët të cilët banojshin afër Propontit dhe në veri të malit Idae (sipas emrit – Idaea) i përkasin grupit etnik frig. Nëse, vendbanimet, që Schlieman-i i zbuloi, ato i përkasin një popullësie të vetme, e cila duhet të ketë emigrua aty rreth vitit 3000 p.e.r.”.



Deri në kohën e zbulimeve të Schlieman-it, Troja ishte vetëm një legjendë e thurur me romancë e dramë. Bukuria natyrore dhe e njerëzve të saj, gjaku i vrullshëm, trimat e vërtetë, kuajt e shkathët, anijet madhështore me vela, zjarri i dashurisë, shpatat e hekurit e të bronzit si vetëtima rrufeshë, nymfat e perënditë – u sharruan në shkatërrim, kah viti 1250 p.e.r. Homeri, në Illiadë jovetëm që e bëri të pavdekshme legjendën mbi Trojën – kur tëvona perënditë e Olympit illirik, i gjetën grekët dhe i përvehtësuan, - por Homeri iu krijoi interesim shkrimtarëve dhe dietarëve, të cilët legjendën e Trojës – e morën si realitet historik, duke zbuluar fshehtësitë e një prej historive më të njohura të botës! Në këtë kontekst historik, jovetëm hellenët e hellenistët, por edhe romakët tëvona, edhe bizantinët, ranë në këtë kurthë hermetike trojane! Troja ishte një qytet aty ku ndodhet sot qyteti turk Hisarllik.



Sipas dietarit Schlieman-it – bazuar në hulumtimet arkeologjike të Trojës së lashtë, qyteti duket se shumë herë u shkatërrua dhe u rindërtua në poato themele, dhe ai gjeti një varg shtresash apo qytetesh të ndërtuara e të rindërtuara njera mbi tjetrën – si ndërtime shtresore, në Trojë!

Dr. Fuertwangler-i, për ndërtimin e Parë të Trojës thotë: “Llogaritet se Troja u krijua aty kah milleniusi i Tretë p.e.r. – por, sipas dokumentimit arkeologjik, ka të ngjarë, që Troja të jetë ndërtuar edhe para milleniusit të Katërt p.e.r. – edhe kur dihet kjartë, se Trojanët, përdorshin veglat e bakrit (Cuprum) dhe për bakrin dihej 7.000 vjet para erës së re!”



Me ardhjen e trojanëve në Apenine, në Sicili e treva tjera të Italisë së sotme, ata bartën gjithë kulturën e historiografinë e lashtë dardhane trojane, kultet, besimet, gjuhën, doket e zakonet, të cilat tëvona u mishëruan me një kulturë të re të kohës - për të mbetur tek pasardhësit enean trojan gjuha e kultura latine-romake, e gjuha e sotme italiane, si rrjedhë etruske – illiro-pellgase mediterrane.



Gjuha e kultura etruske edhepse ndryshoi nëpër kohë nga ajo trojane, në esencë mbeti kuptimi i njësisë linguistike në antroponomi, toponomastikë, si formim i një gjuhe simotër latine dhe vendasi i ardhshëm apenin, gërshetoi lidhjet linguistike, me vet kuptimin e emrit – latin – me domethënien filozofike – la atin – ku nënkuptohet shpreja e La Atin. Nga folja La në aorist, prej foljes me lanë – rrodhi nyja e parme e fjalëve latine dhe e shumë gjuhëve latine të sotme – La – si edhe në format tjera identike gramatikore la, le (les) si kuptim i lanjes – la libertee, la famiglia, la mere -le pere – les enfant, fr. La parole, sp. etj. deri tek gjuhët e sotme latino-amerikane.



Interesante janë krahasimet e disa paternomeve, i.e. sikurse emri – at – baba, në disa gjuhë:



Shqip – at-i

Etrus. – apa

Greq. – appa

Latin. – pater

Gotik. – fadar

Irl. Vj. – athir

Armen. – hayr

Sanskrit. – pitar

Tokarisht: pacar

i.e. .......... phater



Kurse me rëndësi të veçantë, mund të analizojmë fjalën ar e cila në shqipen formoi emërtimin arbën-arbër – Arbëria – si kuptim i fjalës ar(ë) ara e bukës, që e kemi, për fjalën pllugim, lavrim nëpër disa gjuhë i.e. e botërore:



Ar – pllugim, lavrim (lërim), me lavrua arën me pllug



Etrusk: ar - me ba, me mbarua, për të bërë

Latin.: arare

Breton: arat

Greq.: aroo

Gotik.: arjan

Lituan.: ariu

Ang. : plough (direkt nga fjala shqipe, emri pllug-u, mjet lavrimi në arë)

i.e. : ary



Të gjitha këto fjalë nëpër këto gjuhë flasin për pllugim, lavrim të arës dhe kaq ngjashmëri fonomorfologjike kanë ndërmjet veti, të cilat më së miri rrëfejnë për një gjuhë të përbashkët i.e. e më gjërë... ku lidhet kuptimi i emrin – ar(ë), shqipe arbërore, në të gjitha këto raste komparative linguistike.



Toponomet etruske, si emërtime qytetesh spjegojnë prejardhjen etruske të sotme linguistike, të toponomeve, e si emra gjeografik italian: Achra – Acerra, / Adria, Atria, Atra – Adria, Atria / Aret – Arezzo / Atina – Atina / Felsina – Bologna / Velsu, velsna, velzna – Bolsena / Uvilla – Boville / Cale, cali – Calvi / Capua - Capua / Chaire, cisra – Cervetri / Ceisna – Cesena / Clesvin – Chiusi / Spina - Comacchio / Cura – Cori / Curt, cortun – Cortona / Cusa – Cosa / Frentina – Ferentino / Vi(p)sul – Fiesole / Felcina – Fogligno / Kavi – Gabi etj.



Ndërsa, tek besimi etrusk – etruskan qëndrojnë disa forma alterfonike, në përcaktimet e emërtimeve të perëndive të lashtësisë, ku me një ndryshim fonetik, na japin identitet linguistik me perënditë e popujve tjerë të lashtë: Apolloni – zoti i dritës, thirrej Aplu, Apulu, Alpu. Silvanus – zoti i fushave dhe i të lashtave, Palo – shpirti i plleshmërisë, i venës, Tinia – zoti i bubullimës, shiut, Teramo – Mekuri, Turan – Urania, Turmus – Hermesi – zoti i fshehtësisë, Turanna – Venus – Afrodita - Venera e deri tek mythologjia moderne Toskane - Siero etj.



Mendoj të shtojë diçka mbase, përkundër mendimit të disa linguistëve, që ethymologjinë e toponomit – emrin e qytetit – Tiranë-Tirana (kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë) – që e lidhin me toponomin Teheran – Terhana - karakteristike është për mendimin tim emri i perëndisë Turanna – Afrodita – Venus – Venera – që mendoj të jetë vet përcaktimi i toponomit – Tirana – ku me ndryshimin fonetik të tingullit u në i - rrodhi emri Tiranë – Tirana me ethymologji etruske – Turanna – Tirana.


2000
__________________

----------


## dias10

> Dias, nuk pajtohem me kete ku thua se Enea; "Siç e dinë shume prej nesh, Enea, nje nga protagonistet kryesore ne luften e Trojes, nuk i perkiste races trojane, por ishte prej trungut te mirefillte dardan, prej nga ku dolen dhe trojanet..."
> ka diçka qe nuk perputhet ose ke bere gabim ne te shkruar ?
> ...


Lexohe dhe njehere me vemendje, ajo qe po them une eshte se dardanet e Trojes jane dege e dardaneve ballkanike, dhe Enea ju perkiste ketyre te fundit qe shkuan ne ndihme te degezimit te tyre trojan(kudo qe ata ishin).

----------


## ZANOR

PROVIMIN HISTORIK TI DUHET TA JAPESH TEK UNË:

HENEU _ ENEU_ENEA ishte rracë trojane-dardhane, MBRETI I TROJES

RILEXONI 

''EneA nuk i përkiste races trojane'', SI BËHET, kur vet Troja ishte Hillioni hillirian, dardhan, e sot Hisari, qyteti turk, HILLION=HISAR, i njejti qytet dardhan, Heneu (Eneu) ishte vet dardhan trojan racë trojane dhe emri i tij ishte Heneu, nga besimi në hënë, ku u formua fisi i HENEJVE, e pastaj fisi i hellejve edhe kur u bashkuan u quajten Henëhellej, që iu thonë mbrapsht në histori me emrin ENKELLEJ, KUR ATA ISHIN hENËHELEJT DHE VONË MORI TRASHIGIM TURQIA BESIMIN NË hËNË MU NGA ATY NGA BESIMI TROJAN NË hËNË!

Në histori thohet mbrapsht:: Enkellejt e Taulantët, fise të hershme ilire.... kur ata ishin Henëhellejt e Thaulandët, emërtime shqipe. Si mund ta gjejsh prejardhjen ethymologjike të emrave: enkellej e taulant? Assesi, se janë shkruar e njohur mbrapsht.


Pastaj: ku kishte emër ITALI në kohën e Heneut (Eneut), aty është trazim historik, që dikush ia ka futë emrin (Italy) aty.

Unë kam spjeguar tek ETRURIA në forum këtu te Gjuha Shqipe është, merr e lexoni.

Kurse për Heneun (që i thua mbrapsht ENEA) e për vepren e parë latine, ENEIDA
se nuk kishte emer Itali, po Eneida njihet vepra e parë e letërsisë latine - shtegëtimi i Heneut pas kalljes së Trojes dhe arritjes së tij në Sicili, sëpari e pastaj rrotull dyndjet tronaje kah perëndimi Apenin, deri te vendi i Romës, ku themeluan Romen dhe krahinen ETRURIA, nga njerëzit ardhës nga Troja, të trojes, E TROJES = ETROJE=ETRURE=ETRURIA, KU VONË I THIRREN ETRUSK, NGA FJALA - ETROSK=TROSK=TOSK=TOSKË=TOSKANA!

TOSKANËT JANË GJUHA E GJAKU DARDHAN TROJAN!

----------


## Kreksi

Dini çka ?

Me mirë shkruani pake rreshta ku te jeni preciz rrethe ketij debati qe ti permbahemi tems...
Une edhepse diasin e çmoj, nuk arij ti kaperdij fjalet e tij, pse ?

Sepse nese dias deshirone te ndjeki rrugen e Augustit, apo Oktavit perandorit te pare romakë, i cili me çdo kushte donte te behej trojane e tere origjina romake, megjithese edeh me pare ishte si legjend, ai kishte vendosur qe permes nje poeti si Virgjili t'ia veje kapakun kesja mitologjie.

Prandaj dias, a e din se sa e sa libra jane shkruar rrethe virgjilit dhe "eneides" ?

te gjithe autoret  e me vonshem por edhe modrnet me se shumti  nuk i japin rendesi kesaj vepre apo kesaj poeme, qe te mos e perseris, ishte liber i porositur pa kurrefare mbeshtetje, njesoj si une sot te marri lapsin e te shkruaj kthimin e Eneut ne trojet e tij stergjyshore nga rridhte i pari i tij Dardani prej nje fisi te thunatve te dardanise iliriane, ndoshta do ishte me e besushme dhe me e saket se sa hikja e Eneut  me anije paar syve te grekeve dhe ete gjoja per te kerkuar nej atdhe tjeter ?
Normale do ishte se kur i prishet qerdhja nje dinastije si ne kete raste u shkatrrua dinastia dardaniane atehere logjike do ishte qe te mbijetuarit te merrnin rrugen e kthimit te tyre ne atedheun e tyre te meparshem nga ishin ardhur, mjaftonte te kalonin bosforin, thrakine dhe ata do ishin te strehuar me mire aty se sa te merrnin detin dhe te benin avantura nepse mesdhe, pa nevojë fare, pastaj dueke ditur fare mire se dardanet apo keta trojane nuk kishin pervoje fare ne lundrim, gjeja tjeter me e besushme per te mbshtetur kete argument eshte se edhe ne rrnojat e Trojes se sotme qe arkeologet gjermane kane gjetur mbeturina rrethe ushqimit te ketyre banorve, per habi te te gjitheve se trojanet ushqeheshin me se shumti me kaproj dhe shtaz shtepiake dhe te egra se sa me peshkë apo ushqime nga deti.

Mandej, thrakaset qe ishin populli mike i trojanve, pse te mos e strehonin edhe Eneun  kur dihet se tek homeri ne "Iliada" priami qysh paar ketij konflikti e kishte strehuar Polidorin tek mbreti Rezos ne Thraki per te ruajtur trashegimsin e priamideve ?
Pra si e shifni, poema e Virgjilit eshte nje puro fikcion si tek disa skenaristeve te holivudit sot qe bejne lemesh historinë duke shikuar vetem interesat e suksesit te kinemas se tyre...

shendet

----------


## Zëu_s

> Asgje as me shume e as me pake familja e Eneut nuke ka patur dallim as perparesi trashegimi trojane me shume as me pake se sa Hektori.


çka po thue bre, Troja a kan shpi n'veti, e Dardania shpi n'veti. une s'muj me pase trashigimi t'barabart me kusherit e mi n'shpi tyne.

----------


## dias10

> Mandej, thrakaset qe ishin populli mike i trojanve, pse te mos e strehonin edhe Eneun  kur dihet se tek homeri ne "Iliada" priami qysh paar ketij konflikti e kishte strehuar Polidorin tek mbreti Rezos ne Thraki per te ruajtur trashegimsin e priamideve ?
> Pra si e shifni, poema e Virgjilit eshte nje puro fikcion si tek disa skenaristeve te holivudit sot qe bejne lemesh historinë duke shikuar vetem interesat e suksesit te kinemas se tyre...
> 
> shendet


Ishte vete fantazma e Polidorit, qe i foli Eneut, dhe e keshilloi te mos qendronte ne ate 'vend te eger'(Trakine). Megjithate, pyetja ime duhet te ishte shtruar ndryshe: ' Kur orakujt e keshilluan Eneun te shkonte ne Latium(Itali) dhe kur ai po i thoshte Didos, 'shtepia ime' (per Latium), e kishte fjalen per shtepine e ardhshme apo per shtepine e vjeter te dardaneve thunate?

PS. Une nuk e di nese Eneida ishte e porositur, as Iliada, une ndertoj nje diskutim mbi bazen e nje fakti te gjithepranuar, vertetimi i falsitetit ose jo te te cilit, shkon pertej mundesive te mia.

----------


## ZANOR

Unë mendoj ndryshe: Heneu kishte qëllimin t'i thot mbetit, se erdha në shpinë time, në gjakun tim dhe përderisa është gjaku im, ky është zemra e shpirti i atdheut tim - për Paunët-Daunët e Galabrët-Kalabrët dardhanian dhe pasi Virgjilli, shkroi veprën ENEIDA, jo si jo si formë sporti a filmi, por qëllimisht shtroi TË VËRTETEN HISTORIKE, PUSHTETI I KOHËS E DENONCOI ME ARRATINË, sikur Sholzenicinin rusët, kur shkroi vepren ARKIPELAGU KULLAG. Rast i njejtë.

po thom u  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kreksi

> Ishte vete fantazma e Polidorit, qe i foli Eneut, dhe e keshilloi te mos qendronte ne ate 'vend te eger'(Trakine). Megjithate, pyetja ime duhet te ishte shtruar ndryshe: ' Kur orakujt e keshilluan Eneun te shkonte ne Latium(Itali) dhe kur ai po i thoshte Didos, 'shtepia ime' (per Latium), e kishte fjalen per shtepine e ardhshme apo per shtepine e vjeter te dardaneve thunate?
> 
> PS. Une nuk e di nese Eneida ishte e porositur, as Iliada, une ndertoj nje diskutim mbi bazen e nje fakti te gjithepranuar, vertetimi i falsitetit ose jo te te cilit, shkon pertej mundesive te mia.


Po mu ketu eshte kulmi qe i mundeson Virgjilit me teje te shtjelloje apo te thuri sipas deshires "eneiden" sepse shifet qarte se qellimi ishte ta ktheje kete ngjarje kah deti, sa qe Polidorin e sakrifikon gjoja se eshte i prere ne bes nga mbreti thrakas per ti marrur pasurine qe Priami i kishte lene tek ta nen mbikqyrje...

Sa i perket temes, eshte e qelluar dias, nuk kunder asgje kurse sa i perkete trillimit te Virgjilit jam teper alergjik tek ky autor...sepse e  ka bere lemesh mitologjine por qe nuk ka lidhje fare me historin, asgje nuk i shkon sot, per ate epoke po.
E kam cekur edhe diku tjeter se si te ne shqiptaret ne shkolle Virgjili ishte  nje veper aqe e preferuar vetem se permend dardanet  mirepo atehere nuk e dija, si ju disa sot ketu, qe ai ka demtuar me shume dhe kurrfare lavdi neve nuk na nxjerr por qe mundohet ti nxjerre vetem se regjimit imperialiste romakë, me nje fjale eshte perpjekur te bej nje vijim te Homerit duke mos patur meshire fare ndaj tij.

----------


## Kreksi

> çka po thue bre, Troja a kan shpi n'veti, e Dardania shpi n'veti. une s'muj me pase trashigimi t'barabart me kusherit e mi n'shpi tyne.


Asnjehere nuk sundojne dy shtepi mbretnore ne nje shtet o Zeus, dega e Ilusit ishte me e forta prandaj edhe u bene te fuqishem por kjo nuk do te thote se eneu ishte me dardan se Hektori, te dy kishin nje stergjysh te perbashket, Dradanin, ku e gjeni ju dallimin ?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Asnjehere nuk sundojne dy shtepi mbretnore ne nje shtet o Zeus, dega e Ilusit ishte me e forta prandaj edhe u bene te fuqishem por kjo nuk do te thote se eneu ishte me dardan se Hektori, te dy kishin nje stergjysh te perbashket, Dradanin, ku e gjeni ju dallimin ?


Por dy shtepi mbretrore sundojne ne dy mbretri te nje populli te njejt ...

----------


## alibaba

> Lexohe dhe njehere me vemendje, ajo qe po them une eshte se dardanet e Trojes jane dege e dardaneve ballkanike, dhe Enea ju perkiste ketyre te fundit qe shkuan ne ndihme te degezimit te tyre trojan(kudo qe ata ishin).


Dera e Dardanisë (asaj atje, jo ksaj ktu), ishte më e vjetër.

Nga dera e Dardanisë u shkput rremi i djalit të vogël. Dardania osht vllau i madh, e Troja vllau i vogël, po Troja në saje të pozitës gjeografike ka mrri ma shum pasuni.

----------


## Kreksi

pse po flete anrra o alibaba, edhe ti ja nise me çpik emra si Virgjili a ?

----------


## alibaba

> pse po flete anrra o alibaba, edhe ti ja nise me çpik emra si Virgjili a ?


Kreksi ncillin krah je çue? A i ke pi kokrrat e mëngjesit?

----------


## alibaba

Nuk di bile ça u hap tema. Qe ku osht linku krejt e kallxon gjenealogjinë.

Nëse nuk e besojmë Homerin dhe Virgjilin, ku e dimë ne se ekzistoi Eneu?? Mjaft me shizofreni Kreks. Nuk të ka hije shizofrenia.

----------


## Kreksi

> Nuk di bile ça u hap tema. Qe ku osht linku krejt e kallxon gjenealogjinë.
> 
> Nëse nuk e besojmë Homerin dhe Virgjilin, ku e dimë ne se ekzistoi Eneu?? Mjaft me shizofreni Kreks. Nuk të ka hije shizofrenia.


Gjenealogjine e Eneut edhe une  e pershkruva, lexoi njehere shkrimet em siper, as qe  e thash se nuk eshte dardan...mirepo kur ma permendin disa Virgjilin mua me vjene keq per injorancen tone rrethe jetes se tij dhe si  dhe pse ngurojm ne shqiptaret pas virgjilit, kete se kuptoj !

Homerin po, Virgjilin as qe duhet lexuar, nuk mirret fare se liber shkence, ai eshte roman o ali baba..romanet kur i lexoj e di qe jane romane, ketu eshte rubrika per histori.
Edhe une e di se kush ishte  e tek ishte Eneu, e tham edhe me larte, por mos te mesohemi mbrapsht te marrim Virgjilin si referanca per trojanet e dardanet e as per Eneun se vepra e tij eshte fikcion.
Mua me mjafton Homeri

----------


## dias10

> Homerin po, Virgjilin as qe duhet lexuar, nuk mirret fare se liber shkence, ai eshte roman o ali baba..romanet kur i lexoj e di qe jane romane, ketu eshte rubrika per histori.


Gjithe rrefimet historike, gjithe analizat e autoreve te antikitetit, behen duke pasur per baze vargjet e Homerit. Ne nuk e dime, nese ajo legjende ka te vertete historike, ne nuk e dime ne jane bere falsifikime ne kohe, hapesire dhe permbajtje, por ajo qe dime ne, eshte, qe keto epose, keto tradita mitesh paraqesin nje ngjashmeri shume te madhe me mentalitetin dhe traditat tona. Miti, nuk perfaqson nje argument historik te mirrefillte, por informacioni qe bart ai brenda, po te perdoret fjalekalimi i duhur, i kaperxen shume here informacionet e kronikave me te mira historike, qe ne me te shumten e rasteve jane te ndotura politikisht dhe ideologjikisht.

----------


## ZANOR

VËRTET, MOS TË MËSOHEMI MBRAPSHT!



kreksi, tash je kah don bash me qeshë, më luajte vendi pa dashtë (anipse kam respekt) edhe ti alibaba mirë the, qe ku është linku sipër, po pse thua - pse u hap thema, kur kjo themë u hap krejt normalisht dhe esenca thelbi është krejt tjetërkund, të njihemi me të vërteten, që ende nuk e dijmë dhe është mbuluar me pluhur histerik, e tash njeri tho - përshesh, e tjetri - drob, ai është po e njejta gjellë, apo e njejta jetë!

   kreksi, dyshoj as e ke lexuar vepren ENEIDA, kur thua se ''nuk mirret fare si libër shkence, ai është roman'' - kur vepra në fjalë është ep historik, poezi epike historike...merre lexoje!

   Aq ma keq kur thua se ''Virgjilin as duhet lexuar'', më çuditë si mund të thuash ashtu!

1. Virgjili, është Virgjilli illirian, ku vet emri i tij - virgjill spjegohet shqip - ILLI I VIRGJËR, YLLI I VIRGJËR dhe vepra letrare epike historike - ENEIDA, merret si vepra fillesë e Letërsisë Latine, ashtu sikur vepra epike - Gilgameshi, për indianët dhe veprat ILLIADHA E ODHISEA - HOMERIT vepra letrare epike historike, që merret si fillesa, vepra e parë e Letërsisë europiane.

  Krejt roli ynë është të del e vërteta historike, se sikur ENEIDA edhe ILLIADHA E ODHISEA e HOMERIT, janë vepra illirike, që përshkruajnë krejt histori illirike-pellgazgjike, kur ishte BOTA ILLIRE, që sot falsifikohet si bota greke, sepse qe nga authorët, syzheu i veprave në fjalë, personazhet, roli histirik - janë krejt vështrime illirike, ku gjithçka spjegohet sot - shqip e vetëm shqip!

  2. Veprat e Virgjillit: ENEIDA, BUKOLIKET, GJEORGJIKET, janë vepra illirike, por qe u shkruan në tjetër dialekt illirik, e spjegohen krejtsisht përmes SHQIPES SË VJETËR dhe Virgjilli duhet adhuruar dyfish, duke e parë vlerën historiko-shoqërore të veprave të tij edhe sakrificën e tij, deri në arrati të dhunshme!

  3. Heneu ishte dardhan.

----------

